# Merlin Mini RTA By Augvape Review



## daniel craig (12/12/16)

I finally got my hands on the Merlin Mini RTA by Augvape. I have been using this RTA for a week and a half now and decided to post my thoughts on it.

Lately we’ve been seeing a lot of small and compact RTA’s on the market and many people prefer them due to the great flavor they produce. The Augvape Merlin Mini is an excellent little RTA that performs brilliantly. If you had used the previous 4ml Merlin RTA, you would know that the Merlin RTA is known for its excellent flavor and its velocity styled single coil deck. The Merlin Mini RTA is no different with flavor, it produces excellent flavor and is simple enough for anyone to use.

As you can tell by the name, the Augvape Merlin Mini RTA is the smaller brother of the Augvape Merlin RTA and has inherited all of the great features of the original. The Merlin Mini is a 24mm, 2ml RTA and features 2 build decks, a single and a dual to suit your building preference and vaping style. I have only used the single coil option as I am a huge fan of single coil RTA’s. The tank has a simple and easy to use top fill system and has adjustable airflow control with 3 different airflow settings/styles to cater for all users. You can use it as a full Mouth to Lung setup with the airflow screw inserted or as a Direct Lung Hit with it removed.
Merlin and Merlin Mini:



Here are some of the specs:

· 24mm*42.3 mm
· Capacity: 2 ML
· 304 Stainless Steel
· Comes with 2 18mm decks
· Single coil deck pre-installed
· 2*2 mm squared post holes
· Single 4.5 mm internal air-holes
· Comes with 2mm & 1.5mm airflow hole inserts
· 4*4 mm juice holes
· Dual coil deck
· 2*2.5 mm post holes
· Dual 3*5 mm squared air-holes
· Velocity style dual coil deck
· 3 mm diameter juice holes
· Peek insulator
· Gold plated brass contact
· 2*12 mm bottom air-holes

What you get in the box:




Building and wicking this tank was very easy. I decided to remove the airflow inserts/screw as I prefer a restrictive lung hit. If you prefer a mouth to lung style setup, they include 2 different sized inserts which you can screw in to suit your style. The 18mm single coil deck allows you to chuck in some massive builds. I used a single twisted Clapton and it fitted in without a problem. Wicking was rather simple and doesn’t require much expertise at all. This RTA has no problem with high VG juices and that is because of its huge juice holes. The Merlin Mini does not have juice flow control like its predecessor and that's because of its compact size. So far I did not have any leaking at all with this RTA and its been vaping like a dream. The airflow on the tank is extremely smooth and with the screw removed, I would say it has slightly less airflow than the Serpent Mini 25 but it’s still good enough. With the smallest airflow screw inserted, it becomes a mouth to lung style vape and it performs really well as a mouth to lung setup. You get a nice tight draw. If you’ve been searching for the perfect Mouth To Lung RTA, this is the one to get. The top fill system works well and has massive openings for easy filling. The one thing I liked about this RTA was that I did not get any spit back after refilling like I do with the serpent mini 25. The drip tip they include is extremely comfortable and definitely the best drip tip that comes with a tank. If you wish, you can remove the drip tip and use your own as well. The build quality is excellent and the threads are nice and smooth.




Augvape have done an excellent job with this tank. They took the original idea of the 4ml Merlin and have improved on a few things. I love that they made this tank for all users with the idea of the different airflow inserts and included 2 build decks with it.The draw on the tank is nice and smooth and the flavor it produces is excellent. I’m a huge fan of the 4ml Merlin but this Merlin mini is a step up from that RTA. It may be due to its size and design that it produces excellent flavor as expected. I don’t mind the 2ml capacity because of how easy it is to refill it but I do hope that Augvape plan on making an extension for it like you get for the SMOK Micro TFV4.




Overall, it’s an excellent RTA at a great price with a lot of options and caters for all users. If you’re flavor chaser this RTA is exactly what you should be looking at. I love how versatile this RTA is, you could use it as a MTL setup or a DL setup just by inserting or removing a screw and it performs excellent in either setup. I think it's excellent especially for the price.

At the moment, the only vendor that has this RTA in stock is Vape Cartel (@KieranD @capetocuba) for R460.

If you guys have any questions regarding this tank, feel free to ask and I will answer to the best of my knowledge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I finally got my hands on the Merlin Mini RTA by Augvape. I have been using this RTA for a week and a half now and decided to post my thoughts on it.
> 
> Lately we’ve been seeing a lot of small and compact RTA’s on the market and many people prefer them due to the great flavor they produce. The Augvape Merlin Mini is an excellent little RTA that performs brilliantly. If you had used the previous 4ml Merlin RTA, you would know that the Merlin RTA is known for its excellent flavor and its velocity styled single coil deck. The Merlin Mini RTA is no different with flavor, it produces excellent flavor and is simple enough for anyone to use.
> 
> ...



Excellent review @daniel craig! It is a brilliant flavour tank as as good as any of the locally available tanks... it ranks up there with only the SM25... they are both top of the heap with flavour!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Excellent review @daniel craig! It is a brilliant flavour tank as as good as any of the locally available tanks... it ranks up there with only the SM25... they are both top of the heap with flavour!


It definitely is right up there with the Serpent Mini 25. That said, I still do use my Serpent Mini 25 and the Merlin Mini daily. They are both excellent tanks and are extremely close. I do find myself using the Merlin Mini a bit more nowadays but due to capacity, the SM25 is always kept close by for when I go out and about.


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Great writeup and excellent review
Photos are superb
Top notch
Winner

Love the comments about MTL! 

Thanks for the efforts @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> It definitely is right up there with the Serpent Mini 25. That said, I still do use my Serpent Mini 25 and the Merlin Mini daily. They are both excellent tanks and are extremely close. I do find myself using the Merlin Mini a bit more nowadays but due to capacity, the SM25 is always kept close by for when I go out and about.



100% on the button! I could not have said it better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great writeup and excellent review
> Photos are superb
> Top notch
> Winner
> ...


I am going to try out the full MTL package but this time using 28g Kanthal and 50/50 juice. I do think it'll perform much better this way compared to the MTL setup I'm currently running.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I am going to try out the full MTL package but this time using 28g Kanthal and 50/50 juice. I do think it'll perform much better this way compared to the MTL setup I'm currently running.



Thanks, please let us know your findings
Given the 2ml capacity i am hoping it will shine as a lower powered MTLunger with stronger 50/50 juice


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/16)

Here is how I wick the Merlin mini RTA. Using this method, I've had 0 leaking issues.
@Faheem777 







The blue line shows you where to cut the wicks. How did I come to that? I hold the cotton down and see exactly where it would be enough to fill up the wicking holes. This is how I get the length perfectly everytime. 






Just get the cotton to 'buff up' by pushing the ends so that they look puffed up as in this pic.






Tuck the cotton in making certain that cups by the juice holes at the Base are covered by cotton.






Do a final check and make sure everything is looking right and that those cups are covered with cotton. Failing to cover the cup at the Base will result in leaks.

(This is the cups I'm talking about)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/12/16)

Awesome rundown! I'm looking forward to getting hold of one of these!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/12/16)

Great review @daniel craig, I'm sure many will appreciate the wicking tips too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

Great wicking tutorial @daniel craig, thank you very much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/12/16)

Thank you @daniel craig. Great review and pictures. And useful tips, especially since mine is staring at me to be used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ian_F (13/12/16)

Awesome review Daniel


Loving my Merlin. Wicking tips are spot on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

@Stosta It's a great little RTA and packs a punch, I'm sure you'll love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

@Huffapuff Thanks


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

@Faheem777 Did you manage to stop the leaking?


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

@Andre You will love this RTA. I use mine everyday and it vapes great. The only con is that you will have to refill it often and that's where the SM25 takes over when I go out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

@Ian_F Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Faheem777 Did you manage to stop the leaking?



Hey @daniel craig 

Unfortunately not I followed your tutorial exactly, covered the cups properly, did not over saturate the wick etc. I'm going to try a different coil build with a bigger ID and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Hey @daniel craig
> 
> Unfortunately not I followed your tutorial exactly, covered the cups properly, did not over saturate the wick etc. I'm going to try a different coil build with a bigger ID and see if that makes any difference.


What ID is your current coil?


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> What ID is your current coil?



2.5mm


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> 2.5mm


I'm not sure why you getting any leaking. I'm using a 3mm ID coil in mine and it's working well. Try using a bigger ID coil and see if that solves your problem.


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> I'm not sure why you getting any leaking. I'm using a 3mm ID coil in mine and it's working well. Try using a bigger ID coil and see if that solves your problem.



Anything noticeably wrong in the pics?


----------



## Ian_F (13/12/16)

@Faheem777 

From your pics, I see you don't have all the wick placed into the juice channels. Also, IMO you have too much wick extending over the juice channel.

Try reducing the amount of wick, and ensure all the wick is placed into the channel. Will upload a pic from TP shortly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Anything noticeably wrong in the pics?


Other than those wicks looking too wet, no. Next time rewicking, just use 3-4 drops of juice on the coil only and 1 drop on each tail. If those sounds a bit strange, do this: put 3 drops on the coil, press fire button until you see some vapor and stop.... repeat 2 times and then you'll see the tails already (a little) saturated. Then just screw everything on and vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

It seems that you've left a gap over here.


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> It seems that you've left a gap over here.



Okay gonna attempt again, will fill that gap and take another pic before saturating the coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Okay gonna attempt again, will fill that gap and take another pic before saturating the coil.



New attempt @daniel craig 

Chanells full off wick @Ian_F


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> New attempt @daniel craig
> 
> Chanells full off wick @Ian_F


That looks good. 3 drops on the coil is all you need.


----------



## Faheem777 (13/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> That looks good. 3 drops on the coil is all you need.



Success!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/16)

Faheem777 said:


> Success!!


That is great news   Now enjoy the awesome vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> The Merlin Mini does not have juice flow control


That needs a correction, it most definitely does have juice control.
After screwing down the tank, back up the body slightly, only 2 of the 4 juice slots will open though so you have to be careful.
Im using the smallest airflow insert with 5.5 wraps of 28/32 clapton @ 0.673 ohms, 46.4watts.
The flavour is slightly better than the Kayfun 5 and possibly the Rose V3, but way better to build on and refill than either.

*EDIT* After feedback from Augvape via @daniel craig it seems that my intial assumption regarding the juice control was wrong and the tank designer did not include juice flow facility.
The air bubbles detach just fine with the tank fully screwed down and flavour isnt harmed in the process.

ps. I seem to have a habit of over analysing and sometimes complicating things. 

half open.



Fully open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> That needs a correction, it most definitely does have juice control.
> After screwing down the tank, back up the body slightly, only 2 of the 4 juice slots will open though so you have to be careful.
> Im using the smallest airflow insert with 5.5 wraps of 28/32 clapton @ 0.673 ohms, 46.4watts.
> The flavour is slightly better than the Kayfun 5 and possibly the Rose V3, but way better to build on and refill than either.
> ...


I had no idea they open  with the dual deck it seemed to be fully open but I had no idea I could control it. Thanks for that info, I will correct my post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

@blujeenz How did you control the juice flow?


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> @blujeenz How did you control the juice flow?


When you attach the tank to the mod, all slots are closed.
Then I hold the bottom airflow ring on the mod with the left hand and gently rotate the glass and top cap with the right... anti-clockwise.

Bearing in mind I'm using the single coil deck which is why I only have 2 juice slots open, it will be all 4 with the dual coil deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/12/16)

blujeenz said:


> When you attach the tank to the mod, all slots are closed.
> Then I hold the bottom airflow ring on the mod with the left hand and gently rotate the glass and top cap with the right... anti-clockwise.
> 
> Bearing in mind I'm using the single coil deck which is why I only have 2 juice slots open, it will be all 4 with the dual coil deck.


Thanks for that. I had no idea that it had JFC. With all JFC closed I've had 0 dry hits


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> Thanks for that. I had no idea that it had JFC. With all JFC closed I've had 0 dry hits


There seems to be a 1mm gap between the inner and outer rings, that would probably account for why no dry hits.
Flavour should reach epic proportions now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mel..... (19/12/16)

very useful post thank you  been having problems with leaking on my merlin mini so going to try wicking it different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/12/16)

Mel..... said:


> very useful post thank you  been having problems with leaking on my merlin mini so going to try wicking it different.


Follow the wicking methods posted previously and you won't have any leaking


----------



## Mel..... (19/12/16)

I'll definitely do that now when I re-wick.


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

Beautiful tank. Thanks for the tip on JFC, had no idea either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/12/16)

Jus_Joos said:


> Beautiful tank. Thanks for the tip on JFC, had no idea either.


It doesn't have JFC, that's just the design of the tank. You don't have to leave it open or anything.


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> It doesn't have JFC, that's just the design of the tank. You don't have to leave it open or anything.



So you saying it's not like the control ring on the VCMT or Aromamizer that cuts off juice flow directly?


----------



## daniel craig (20/12/16)

Jus_Joos said:


> So you saying it's not like the control ring on the VCMT or Aromamizer that cuts off juice flow directly?


Yes, this tank isn't designed with JFC that's why of you keep turning the tank you'll end up unscrewing the whole tank.


----------



## Jus_Joos (20/12/16)

Ok thanks noobitis


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

Okay so as it turns out the smallest airflow is firstly a little too tight even for me! I blame that on my recent toying with the SM25. I found that also killed the fruit in XXX and really accentuated the menthol flavours.

Enjoying it on the next airflow adaptor though! Not convinced it will replace an STM for me, but time will tell.

With al these nice tanks coming in at 24mm plus, I now find my mod collection looking pretty lowly, going to have to start looking for wider mods now... I thought I had finished this cycle!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (23/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Okay so as it turns out the smallest airflow is firstly a little too tight even for me! I blame that on my recent toying with the SM25. I found that also killed the fruit in XXX and really accentuated the menthol flavours.
> 
> Enjoying it on the next airflow adaptor though! Not convinced it will replace an STM for me, but time will tell.
> 
> With al these nice tanks coming in at 24mm plus, I now find my mod collection looking pretty lowly, going to have to start looking for wider mods now... I thought I had finished this cycle!


The smallest insert is a really tight draw with appeals to those who love a MTL draw. At the moment I'm using mine in MTL config and yes the flavor isn't as good as it is without the insert and that's expected. Use it for a week and post your thoughts on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> The smallest insert is a really tight draw with appeals to those who love a MTL draw. At the moment I'm using mine in MTL config and yes the flavor isn't as good as it is without the insert and that's expected. Use it for a week and post your thoughts on it


I'll try, but this overhang is embarrassing!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/12/16)

Stosta said:


> I'll try, but this overhang is embarrassing!!


On your subox? I'm running mine on my slice


----------



## Stosta (23/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> On your subox? I'm running mine on my slice


Haha! Yep! It would fit a little better on the cuboid, but thats housing the Serpent atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (20/1/17)

Traded my OBS for this one and must say best trade I've done (not a dual coil fan it seems ....) 

Flavour is on par with the SM for me , and without the spit-back on refills and the draw on the openest setting is very smooth.

Great little tank this ...... it's a keeper I think.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (20/1/17)

Daniel said:


> Traded my OBS for this one and must say best trade I've done (not a dual coil fan it seems ....)
> 
> Flavour is on par with the SM for me , and without the spit-back on refills and the draw on the openest setting is very smooth.
> 
> Great little tank this ...... it's a keeper I think.


OBS engine? 

I love the merlin for the same reason as you. I noticed on the SM25 I get a slight spit back after refill but I would like that was user error on my part. The Merlin is a breeze to coil and wick and flavor is great.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

Received 3 Merlin Mini's about 2 weeks ago, and have been vaping them since. Got a Black, a SS and the Limited Edition Gold.

Quality of build and finish is quite surprising considering their low price point. They are very easy to build and wick, do not leak and flavor is great with the right build for the joose in them. I actually like them more than my Serpent Mini 25's. About the only con I'd give them is the joose capacity for a 24mm RTA is far too small.

Even so for my uses for them they get a

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Received 3 Merlin Mini's about 2 weeks ago, and have been vaping them since. Got a Black, SS and the Gold Edition
> 
> Quality of build and finish is quite surprising considering their low price point. They are very easy to build and wick, do not leak and flavor is great with the right build for the joose in them. I actually like them more than my Serpent Mini 25's. About the only con I'd give them is the joose capacity for a 24mm RTA is far too small.
> 
> ...


Glad you love them. Mine has been performing great. I agree with you on the capacity. The 2ml capacity is way too less but the top filling is easy. I usually just keep a unicorn bottle with me and fill up on the go. 

By the way, What build do you have in yours?


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

What coils are you guys using for your Merlin Minis?
And what airflow restricter? 
Are you using it for MTL or restricted lung hit?

I am going to be starting with mine soon. Got it a while back from Vape Cartel but haven't had a chance to get it going.


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/17)

Silver said:


> What coils are you guys using for your Merlin Minis?
> And what airflow restricter?
> Are you using it for MTL or restricted lung hit?
> 
> I am going to be starting with mine soon. Got it a while back from Vape Cartel but haven't had a chance to get it going.


For MTL I would suggest using 28g. I had a MTL 26g build and it wasn't 'Great'. With 28g you would get much better luck. 26g produced too much heat so you always get Vapor coming out of the airflow after taking a drag.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> Glad you love them. Mine has been performing great. I agree with you on the capacity. The 2ml capacity is way too less but the top filling is easy. I usually just keep a unicorn bottle with me and fill up on the go.
> 
> By the way, What build do you have in yours?



I always build for the specific joose in the atty that will run it Daniel. So they all have different builds in them. I know all my DIY's so well that I got the first builds spot on in them. I'm running all of them single coil... have a 24N80 4mm build in one, and different value 26/32 Clapton 3mm builds in the other two.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/17)

Spydro said:


> I always build for the specific joose in the atty that will run it Daniel. So they all have different builds in them. I know all my DIY's so well that I got the first builds spot on in them. I'm running all of them single coil... have a 24N80 4mm build in one, and different value 26/32 Clapton 3mm builds in the other two.


I'm using mine without the airflow insert. I have a staggered fused clapton in mine and it's performing great. I use it at 40-45w and the flavor on it is great. Next up I'm gonna try some 28g aliens in them.


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

Silver said:


> What coils are you guys using for your Merlin Minis?
> And what airflow restricter?
> Are you using it for MTL or restricted lung hit?
> 
> I am going to be starting with mine soon. Got it a while back from Vape Cartel but haven't had a chance to get it going.



As you know I am a dedicated DLH vaper... so like most of my gear I run all of these wide open with no restriction pin installed. Keep in mind that even wide open you can still stop down the AFC ring to as tight as you want all the way to closed.

My builds are listed above.


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

Thanks @daniel craig and @Spydro 

Have you guys found any ideal coil position and what different coil positions do to the vape? 
I assume height of the coil is the major variable here?


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> I'm using mine without the airflow insert. I have a staggered fused clapton in mine and it's performing great. I use it at 40-45w and the flavor on it is great. Next up I'm gonna try some 28g aliens in them.



I run everything wide open for my DLH's. Next I'll try some ceramic RxW builds that will yield even better flavor than any cotton build can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @daniel craig and @Spydro
> 
> Have you guys found any ideal coil position and what different coil positions do to the vape?
> I assume height of the coil is the major variable here?



Haven't had mine long enough to do much playing with them yet. But coil position is definitely a variable that effects the fluid dynamics. But in these chimney RTA's with the air coming from right below the coil it's not going to have as much effect as on a wide open side AFC atty where the air taken in has to dodge the clutter of the build deck (posts, etc.) causing turbulence that can interrupt the fluid dynamics.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Haven't had mine long enough to do much playing with them yet. But coil position is definitely a variable that effects the fluid dynamics. But in these chimney RTA's with the air coming from right below the coil it's not going to have as much effect as on a wide open side AFC atty where the air taken in has to dodge the clutter of the build deck (posts, etc.) causing turbulence that can interrupt the fluid dynamics.



Thanks @Spydro 
Good point!

I suppose height is the major variable here. So if its low down, then the airflow is a bit more "stifled". Versus higher up - and it being able to flow more around the coil. But then I suppose higher up can give more throat hit because its closer to your mouth? Not sure if my thinking is right.


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Spydro
> Good point!
> 
> I suppose height is the major variable here. So if its low down, then the airflow is a bit more "stifled". Versus higher up - and it being able to flow more around the coil. But then I suppose higher up can give more throat hit because its closer to your mouth? Not sure if my thinking is right.



I would think the solution for your own personal best vape with your own pull style would be simple to find. Do a build in a specific location, then move it up and/or down to see how that changes the vape with your style. It can all be done good enough with the same build installed, just move the coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (22/1/17)

Man how awesome it would be if we could get our hands on some ReadyxWick ceramic wicking locally.

@Spydro the merlin mini is a great tank. Run mine in TC without any restrictor and for me, i find the flavor to be better than the SM25

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (22/1/17)

Akash said:


> Man how awesome it would be if we could get our hands on some ReadyxWick ceramic wicking locally.
> 
> @Spydro the merlin mini is a great tank. Run mine in TC without any restrictor and for me, i find the flavor to be better than the SM25



Unfortunately RxW is a product that only Americans can get legally. I don't necessarily agree with the reasons why, but it is what it is due to the politics here, and the product is high on our customs radar.

The Merlin Mini's produce better flavor than the SM's for me as well, but the SM's are not too far behind. I can live with the smaller joose capacity of the MM's, but some folks probably would not. AugVape sort of missed the capacity boat, and that will cost them some lost sales.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/17)

Spydro said:


> Unfortunately RxW is a product that only Americans can get legally. I don't necessarily agree with the reasons why, but it is what it is due to the politics here, and the product is high on our customs radar.
> 
> The Merlin Mini's produce better flavor than the SM's for me as well, but the SM's are not too far behind. I can live with the smaller joose capacity of the MM's, but some folks probably would not. AugVape sort of missed the capacity boat, and that will cost them some lost sales.


$750 000 fine if you take it out of the US


----------



## blujeenz (22/1/17)

Akash said:


> Man how awesome it would be if we could get our hands on some ReadyxWick ceramic wicking locally.



Not going to happen, it has military applications and is therefore subject to their embargo laws.



> As of 2014, there are several *United States embargoes* and sanctions in force by the United States against several countries and activities, the most notable of which are against countries the federal government of the United States considers State Sponsors of Terrorism.
> 
> Some sanctions imposed by the United States government are:
> 
> ...



In 2006 Boeing was fined for $15 million for unlicensed foreign sales involving a gyroscopic microchip or gyrochip with military applications.[10]


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/17)

blujeenz said:


> Not going to happen, it has military applications and is therefore subject to their embargo laws.
> 
> 
> 
> In 2006 Boeing was fined for $15 million for unlicensed foreign sales involving a gyroscopic microchip or gyrochip with military applications.[10]


If you go to US on holiday you can't carry RxW in hand luggage?


----------



## Akash (22/1/17)

I think you'd have a hard time if they detect it on you at customs @daniel craig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/17)

Akash said:


> I think you'd have a hard time if they detect it on you at customs @daniel craig


Need to get some via the black market  

That $750k fine for carrying out of the US makes me reconsider.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (23/1/17)

daniel craig said:


> Need to get some via the black market
> 
> That $750k fine for carrying out of the US makes me reconsider.



If it was actually readily available via a black market, far more folks in SA would already be using it instead of just the chosen few.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/17)

Finally got round to trying out the Merlin Mini tonight.

My first 'mission' for this tank is to see how it compares to my 'mighty' Lemo1 for my 'Strawberry Ice' blend.

I was attracted to this tank for it's ability to do single coils and mouth to lung , which I will try later.

But first up it's restricted lung so I used the larger of the two airflow restrictors.

First impression after the first few vapes is that it's good. Easy to coil and wick. Good flavour. A bit wetter than the Lemo1. Not as sharp and defined. A bit more rounded - but still good.


Decided to do the same coil as I have in the Lemo1. 28g Kanthal , 8 wraps , 2mm ID - 1.26 ohms. I did straighten it after the photo 




Using Rayon wick as well




And have it on the Minikin 1.5. Great pairing. Nice and compact.




The airflow is slightly too restricted. I should have probably tried first without any airflow restrictor installed. Strangely when I open the airflow slot to wide open the airflow is slightly more restricted than when it's a third open. Weird. Maybe it's the way the air is flowing.

Anyhow it's still early days and the coil and wick need to settle. Will see how it goes but am enjoying it. Will probably have to remove the airflow restrictor but I suppose I will have to make another coil. Pity.

I am slip streaming slightly with my lips.

I do like the comfort and feel of the drip tip.

I also like the top filling. Easier than the Lemo1 which has to be removed to access the fill port screw. But then again the Lemo1 takes more juice so filling at these power levels is not a frequent occurrence

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Spydro (30/1/17)

As I alluded to above @Silver, running the MM with no MTL pin in it allows you to custom restrict the vape with the AFC ring from wide open air to closed. I'd bet by removing the pin and using the ring you'll get the restriction you want.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Silver said:


> Finally got round to trying out the Merlin Mini tonight.
> 
> My first 'mission' for this tank is to see how it compares to my 'mighty' Lemo1 for my 'Strawberry Ice' blend.
> 
> ...


And how are you finding the re-filling? This is a beautiful little tank, but the fact that it empties out so fast was just too much for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/17)

Stosta said:


> And how are you finding the re-filling? This is a beautiful little tank, but the fact that it empties out so fast was just too much for me!



Am still on my first tankful @Stosta 
Am vaping it at low power (around 12W) so its not emptying too fast
Will let you know soon because i see my liquid level is already on the "chimney part"
I doubt this will replace the Lemo1 though for "working on the computer" duty but I want to try without the airflow restrictor to see how it goes.

Then my plan is to try it in mouth to lung mode perhaps with the small restrictor and a strong tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Silver said:


> Am still on my first tankful @Stosta
> Am vaping it at low power (around 12W) so its not emptying too fast
> Will let you know soon because i see my liquid level is already on the "chimney part"
> I doubt this will replace the Lemo1 though for "working on the computer" duty but I want to try without the airflow restrictor to see how it goes.
> ...


See I like to vape around 25W, but that tank just seems to empty out in minutes. My Subtank lasts me half a day if I'm chain-vaping, but this thing is empty in 20 to 30 minutes.

So even though I'm a small-time juice consumer, I still couldn't cope with this empty rate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (2/2/17)

I managed to get the airflow restrictor out on my Merlin Mini without rebuilding the coil. Just lifted the coil a bit and carefully wedged a flat screwdriver in the restrictor slot and got it loose then gently unscrewed it.

And the verdict?
It's a great vape. Better than with the mid size restrictor.

It's a smooth vape. Very balanced. Lovely.




But it's not my Lemo1. It's not as sharp. It's more rounded and a bit softer.

I am testing the same juice here that I know well (my Strawberry Ice blend)

It also dumped quite a bit of juice all over my minikin 1.5 after I filled and then opened the airflow. These tanks !

Another thing - the draw is now a bit too loose. When I close down the airflow to about a quarter it's about right - but it doesn't feel the same. I don't know if I am just too fussy with these things (probably am) but I believe that most tanks have a 'natural' airflow where everything feels right. Adjusting it too much doesn't always work well.

Lastly, I have been Vaping it for about the last half hour and it's almost empty!!!! And that's with a 1.4 ohm coil at about only 15 Watts.
@Stosta the tank size is waaaaay too small. You were right.

Anyhow - it is a super smooth, well balanced and nicely rounded vape. I do like it a lot. But it's just not going to replace my Lemo1 for pinprick sharp Strawberry Ice restricted lung hits at low power.

I think I may have to move on to tobaccoes and put in the small restrictor to see how it goes on MTL. 

Sometimes I feel sad when I spend quite a bit of time on something and it doesn't work out like I had hoped. Will have to regroup and let the quest continue another day....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BubiSparks (2/2/17)

Has anyone got advice on how to build on these tanks (Merlin Mini, Serpent Mini, etc) with economy in mind? The juice consumption is just ridiculous

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/2/17)

BubiSparks said:


> Has anyone got advice on how to build on these tanks (Merlin Mini, Serpent Mini, etc) with economy in mind? The juice consumption is just ridiculous


What is juice economy?

1ohm coil 9mg juice and 15w.
3ml should last you a day.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> What is juice economy?
> 
> 1ohm coil 9mg juice and 15w.
> 3ml should last you a day.
> ...



This is the problem @Gazzacpt
On this tank I am vaping a 1.4 ohm 28g Kanthal simple single coil
At about 12.5 Watts. My juice is about 12mg.
And the 2ml disappeared in about half an hour. I would love to have counted puffs

On my Lemo1 i have the exact same coil and the same power and I use it at the computer while working - sometimes chain vaping puff after puff - and the 4ml lasts me about two days.

Although i havent done puff counts I can almost say with certainty that the Merlin Mini goes through juice faster. Boggling as to why - because it should be about the same. Maybe its because of more airflow and better wicking. Dont know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stosta (3/2/17)

Silver said:


> This is the problem @Gazzacpt
> On this tank I am vaping a 1.4 ohm 28g Kanthal simple single coil
> At about 12.5 Watts
> And the 2ml disappeared in about half an hour. I would love to have counted puffs
> ...


Completely agree here, and it can only lead me to two assumptions:

1. There is a hidden factor that we haven't taken into account that is effecting the juice consumption on this tank. However I truly don't belive this is the case, more likely it's...

2. Not actually a 2ml tank? I never managed to measure it and have since swapped mine out due to exactly this problem... It's actualy a RDA!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/2/17)

Interestingly @Stosta - when i come across a juice guzzler or a device that uses up juice faster - i normally can tell as much because the flavour is usually richer. Avo 24 is a case in point. It guzzles more juice but the flavour is deep and rich and very "dense"

Not so with this one

I have a theory though. Am thinking it has to do with the way the vapour is channelled up to the mouth. Maybe it is actually denser from using more juice but the channelling and flow of the vapour doesnt make it seem to taste like that. And maybe the Lemo1 just has a different type of vapour flow with its longer chimney and the shape. Have no idea. But it could be a factor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Stosta (3/2/17)

Silver said:


> Interestingly @Stosta - when i come across a juice guzzler or a device that uses up juice faster - i normally can tell as much because the flavour is usually richer. Avo 24 is a case in point. It guzzles more juice but the flavour is deep and rich and very "dense"
> 
> Not so with this one
> 
> I have a theory though. Am thinking it has to do with the way the vapour is channelled up to the mouth. Maybe it is actually denser from using more juice but the channelling and flow of the vapour doesnt make it seem to taste like that. And maybe the Lemo1 just has a different type of vapour flow with its longer chimney and the shape. Have no idea. But it could be a factor.


Could well be! I agree that consumption like this would usually result in a "fuller" flavour, so it could quite well be just the airflow and vapour dynamics. Where's @Ezekiel when we need him?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Faheem777 (3/2/17)

Any idea how the juice consumption compares with the same build in a SM25?


----------



## Johnno (22/2/17)

daniel craig said:


> I finally got my hands on the Merlin Mini RTA by Augvape. I have been using this RTA for a week and a half now and decided to post my thoughts on it.
> 
> Lately we’ve been seeing a lot of small and compact RTA’s on the market and many people prefer them due to the great flavor they produce. The Augvape Merlin Mini is an excellent little RTA that performs brilliantly. If you had used the previous 4ml Merlin RTA, you would know that the Merlin RTA is known for its excellent flavor and its velocity styled single coil deck. The Merlin Mini RTA is no different with flavor, it produces excellent flavor and is simple enough for anyone to use.
> 
> ...





daniel craig said:


> Other than those wicks looking too wet, no. Next time rewicking, just use 3-4 drops of juice on the coil only and 1 drop on each tail. If those sounds a bit strange, do this: put 3 drops on the coil, press fire button until you see some vapor and stop.... repeat 2 times and then you'll see the tails already (a little) saturated. Then just screw everything on and vape.


I interested in the merlin mini but I see guys on YouTube say it has an annoying whistling sound while vaping - is this true or not


----------



## Riaz (15/6/17)

Received mine today. 

Seems well built and sturdy. 

I'm hoping to build on it tonight. 

Will be going for dual coils. 

Some great advice here on wicking and so on, thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/6/17)

Riaz said:


> Received mine today.
> 
> Seems well built and sturdy.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that with dual coils you'll be needing to refill very often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/6/17)

daniel craig said:


> Keep in mind that with dual coils you'll be needing to refill very often.


I don't think it can be much different to the SM25 on duals? 

I fill mine up very frequently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (15/6/17)

Riaz said:


> I don't think it can be much different to the SM25 on duals?
> 
> I fill mine up very frequently


The Serpent 25 is 3.5ml. This is 2ml so you will be refilling quite often. That said, the flavor will be excellent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/17)

Riaz said:


> I don't think it can be much different to the SM25 on duals?
> 
> I fill mine up very frequently


I got rid of mine because even with a 0.8ohm single coil build at 25W, I was having to refill it too often. Running it on dual coils will pretty much turn it into a dripper! 

I never managed to figure out exactly why it needed refilling so often. I know its a small tank, but it really was excessive for my liking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## daniel craig (15/6/17)

Stosta said:


> I got rid of mine because even with a 0.8ohm single coil build at 25W, I was having to refill it too often. Running it on dual coils will pretty much turn it into a dripper!
> 
> I never managed to figure out exactly why it needed refilling so often. I know its a small tank, but it really was excessive for my liking.


Yeah with dual coils it's like a dripper

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (15/6/17)

Ok maybe I should consider the single coil option then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/6/17)

Decided to check the capacity on mine today. Once your wicks are nicely saturated and you refill, it's spot on 2ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

